# Putting some Dewalt garbage where it belongs



## nhill2090 (Dec 11, 2010)

Well, this is my second failed dewalt radio. The first was the previous generation one. 

Long story short, I emailed dewalt when the first one failed, telling them how unhappy I was and that my FIL and another guy both had the same exact ones with the same problem. The problem is they only worked when they wanted to.

Well, I was surprised when Dewalt sent me this radio months before they even came out for sale. But needless to say its broke already. Slowly started acting up, never wanted to turn on, much like its precessor.

The other day on the job it wouldn't do anything. No charging, no power on, nothing. So, it got the treatment :thumbup:

How tough do you think Dewalts "job site" radios are?

Answer: not very tough. Anyone watch the Ridgid video on youtube where they run over their radio with a truck?

Sure, it was an f150 and my truck with a trailer is only _slightly_ heavier. =D


----------



## nhill2090 (Dec 11, 2010)

the "roll cage" was the very first thing to fail


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Buy the Bosch one, you'll be glad you did!


----------



## nhill2090 (Dec 11, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Buy the Bosch one, you'll be glad you did!


 

I believe it was your posts in another I thread I was readign about the Bosch. 

Trust me, its on the list. I want the Deluxe one. Why do you think I ran over my Dewalt. I didnt want to fix it or try to get it replaced. Im tired of junk tools.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

:clap::thumbup::laughing:







:thumbup::clap:


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

I second the bosch radio. I have the pb360d, I love having a great sounding radio with a tuner that actually picks up stations. I also added a sirius tuner so I have that anywhere I go.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

I don't get it!?

I guess it might just be luck of the draw because I just don't have the same problems with my DeWalt tools. 

My radio is 6 years old and works the same as the day I got it. Doesn't look as good but works fine.

Drills work great although I think I will pick up that cool Makita set when they die. But that is just because they look a little better designed. My DW will do fine till then.

My grinder I just replaced. It was 4 years old, put through hell, and don't expect too much from something that was $60.

I freakn love my 12" sliding compound miter saw.

I am not saying there are not better tools out there but for the price and availability of DeWalt they have been a very reliable company for me.


----------



## Redliz75 (Jun 23, 2011)

I love my Dewalt 18 volt stuff.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

SuperiorHIP said:


> I second the bosch radio. I have the pb360d, I love having a great sounding radio with a tuner that actually picks up stations. I also added a sirius tuner so I have that anywhere I go.


I have the PB0360D and while it does a better job then the old Bosch radios at picking up stations, It still sucks. The cordless Makita radio puts it to shame with the amount that it will pick up. The Bosch has to be in just the right spot to get a station and if someone walks by it throws out the reception.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I have the old original Dewalt radio. Been to hell and back. Does'nt look pretty but still kicks ass!

But I am on the lookout for a more compact system to put on my Christmas list. That Dewalt just takes up too much space sometimes.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

check out the issue of finehomebuilding from a while back, they reviewed the current batch of radios. even they said the dewalt is junk. poor sound, very few options in comparison to all the others on the market and yet its one of the most expensive :no:

go back to making toys black and decker its all your good at


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

woodworkbykirk said:


> check out the issue of finehomebuilding from a while back, they reviewed the current batch of radios. even they said the dewalt is junk. poor sound, very few options in comparison to all the others on the market and yet its one of the most expensive :no:
> 
> go back to making toys black and decker its all your good at


My son's b'n pecker toy drill has some bawls.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

my dewalt radio failed too... i took it apart and there was a little fuse on the board that was blown. works fine now...


----------



## nhill2090 (Dec 11, 2010)

woodworkbykirk said:


> check out the issue of finehomebuilding from a while back, they reviewed the current batch of radios. even they said the dewalt is junk. poor sound, very few options in comparison to all the others on the market and yet its one of the most expensive :no:
> 
> go back to making toys black and decker its all your good at



The sound is pretty poor compared to other radio brands. even Ridgid blows the Dewalts sound quality out of the water. not to mention the distortion you get with the bass button on. It should be called the distortion button


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

distortion can be a good thing, but thats something i expect on a marshall amp not a radio


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Buy the Bosch one, you'll be glad you did!


I wish I could agree 

But I can't, I have a junk bosch sitting in the garage that will power up, but will not turn on.

I'm starting to think they are all crap!

:sad:


----------



## 3bar (Jan 14, 2011)

the sound from the dewalt radio sucks....no bass at all.

i'm very happy with the makita and old style milwaukee radios. great sound.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I bought my digital tuner DW for 30 bucks from a pawn shop. It had stickers on it from a radio station giveaway. Anyway, I plug my Ipod into the AUX plug and listen to *only my favorite *1500 songs from A-Z.
At 8 hours a day, it only takes about 3 weeks before it starts to repeat.:clap:

I don't have to have concert quality sound at work, just something to break up the noise from the router, chopsaw, tablesaw, grinder....


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

loneframer said:


> I don't have to have concert quality sound at work, just something to break up the noise from the router, chopsaw, tablesaw, grinder....


I agree. The only time the radio is up too loud it is when I am alone. If I know someone might be coming at any time it is lower. If I am working with someone it is even lower. If we need to have an in depth conversation or the HO comes by to talk about things it gets turned all the way down. 

I used to just have an alarm clock radio till my wife got me the DeWalt. The only reason I liked it was because it can accept an MP3 and can also charge batteries. Other wise I would still have that clock radio.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

as others have mentioned, its a jobsite radio. dust is gonna get in them and wreck em.. i use to just downgrade my beat off home radio to a site radio when i bought a new one for home. just like lone im not looking for concert quality sound at work just something for background noise

i bought the bosch because cd players were damn near impossible to find and it can charge batterys.. mine stays at home 90% of the time


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

probably more electronics in there than in the first space capsule but it can't find a radio signal from 50 mi away:no:


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

I have a lot of DW products, including the original radio that still works about as good as when I bought it many years ago. 

As far as reception, it sucks. In my area, it seems like all the powerful stations are spanish. Hundred's of them. What's with that?

I use mine like Lone except that I use my Droid2 with a bluetooth radio transmitter.

As for other DW tools, I have the compressor and really like it. Cordless 18V tools are just OK. Most of the corded tools are not so good. 

I'm pretty sure that I have at least one tool from every major tool manufacturer and I'm not ready to crown any of them the best for all tools.


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

nhill2090 said:


> I would rather buy a tool made in japan like makita or in Switzerland like bosch over some china kid making your yellow
> and black plastic


So would everyone else, but I would double check the nameplate on the tool before buying it, since both Makita and Bosch have been manufacturing many of their tools in China for years now with similar complaints about a drop in quality. :sad:


----------



## rock-it man (May 2, 2007)

Ive had or used amost all the jobsite radios, the bosch, dewalt, and makita, but this little guy is my favorite.







Its small enough to fit in my pouch and my rolling tool box, I can plug my phone into it and play mp3's, and it was only $20. What more do you need?:thumbsup:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

rock-it man said:


> Ive had or used amost all the jobsite radios, the bosch, dewalt, and makita, but this little guy is my favorite.<img src="http://www.contractortalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=54783"/>
> Its small enough to fit in my pouch and my rolling tool box, I can plug my phone into it and play mp3's, and it was only $20. What more do you need?:thumbsup:


A real radio.


----------

